
Facing Fears and Learning to Code - g_langenderfer
In 2017, I read about AI beating professional poker pros. I felt a stab of fear. My work as a trader was similar. I thought: am I next?<p>I channeled that fear into teaching myself to code. I moved to Medellin, Colombia and got busy grinding youtube tutorials. This led to paid freelance work through Upwork and a bootcamp TA position at the University of Texas.<p>I learned that fear is a signal for change. I harnessed it to propel myself forward. And, I learned I&#x27;m more powerful than I thought.<p>Feel free to reach out if you&#x27;re facing similar fears and not sure what&#x27;s next.
======
ZinniaZirconium
What's next after learning to code? Learn marketing. Be social. Don't not be
social. Build social capital. Blog. Network. Always sell yourself. Market your
brand or your code might as well not exist.

~~~
g_langenderfer
This. Market yourself or work for someone that does.

